

Follow Tim Ferriss and he donates $3 to charity - trickjarrett
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/03/09/tweet-to-beat/

======
brk
Call me cynical or angry, but why do the marketeers and attention whores
always have to ruin everything?

He says he's willing to donate up to $50K, and an anonymous other person will
donate up to $100K. So just donate the money already, why I do I have to
follow you? Not like my follow adds any value or interest in what you're
doing.

There seems to be a growing trend of trying to use Twitter as a fundraising
platform and as some kind of social-awareness medium. Hell, maybe that's their
emerging business model, but if it is, I'm not interested.

This is really nothing new, but Twitter seems to really reduce the barrier to
entry for attention whoreing more than anything else in the past. As that
activity increases, I find my own use of Twitter decreasing.

~~~
lethain
I think this frustration comes from feeling that you're "playing by the
rules", and believe that those who don't follow the rules should be punished.
(Or at minimum, those who do play by the rules should be rewarded in such a
way that they outperform the cheaters.)

This line of thought has only made me unhappy, and is deviously self-serving
at always snatching a moral victory out of defeat. Don't worry about those who
take the bus while you're out jogging.

~~~
brk
Possibly.

However if I really felt slighted...

I have access to a proxy farm with ~500 diverse IP's. I also spend a fair bit
of time on boring conference calls. If I were truly bothered by this, he would
find himself with 10,000 new followers in 24 hours.

